# TFT Bildschirm um 90 Grad drehen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich meinen TFT Bildschirm um 90 Grad drehen möchte?

Welche Einstellungen sind dafür notwendig brauche ich hierfür eine bestimmte Grafikkarte?

Oder geht das mit jeder Grafikkarte?

Ich habe leider im Forum keine Informationen gefunden.

In KDE Kontrollzenter gibt es hierfür Buttons, die leider bei mir nicht aktiviert sind.

Gruß Jörg

----------

## Anarcho

Du brauchst die Erweiterung randr. Ich habe das dann mit dem Kommandozeilentool xrandr eingestellt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das Tool habe ich installiert.

Jetzt ist noch die Frage nach den Parametern die ich einstellen muß.

Gib mir mal bitte deine Kommandozeile für randr.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$xrandr -o left --screen 0

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  155 (RANDR)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12
```

Das kommt bei mir.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

bei mir kommt die exakt gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Gleiche Kommando gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

poste mal die ausgabe wenn du nur 

```
xrandr
```

 ausführst

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hier die xrandr Ausgabe:

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1280 x 1024   ( 382mm x 302mm )   75  *60

 1   1024 x 768    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   70   60

 2    320 x 240    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   73   60

 3   1280 x 960    ( 382mm x 302mm )   60

 4   1152 x 864    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75

 5    896 x 672    ( 382mm x 302mm )   60

 6    832 x 624    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75

 7    800 x 600    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75

 8    700 x 525    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   60

 9    640 x 512    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   60

 10   640 x 480    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   73   60

 11   576 x 432    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75

 12   512 x 384    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   70   60

 13   416 x 312    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75

 14   400 x 300    ( 382mm x 302mm )   75   72   60   56

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> $xrandr
> 
> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
> 
> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
> ...

 

In der Zeile von "default" habe ich im Internet bei ein paar Ausgaben gelesen, dass dort schon die Möglichkeiten vom Rotieren angegeben worden sind.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hier die xrandr Ausgabe:
> 
>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
> ...

 

bei dir funktioniert die rotation nicht, da die Treiber-Hardware kombination die rotation nicht unterstützt. BTW welche grafikkarte hast du und welchen treiber verwendest du?

----------

## Finswimmer

Toll. Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich --verbose anstelle.

Ich habe sowohl nvidia als auch nv getestet. 

Graka: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich verwende eine Nivia Grafikkarte.

Diese ist sehr alt ich weiss nicht ganz genau was die kann.

Als Treiber habe ich in der make.conf folgendes geschrieben:

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Toll. Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich --verbose anstelle.
> 
> Ich habe sowohl nvidia als auch nv getestet. 
> 
> Graka: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

 

probier mal die option

```
Option "RandRRotation" "1"
```

in die device sektion der nvidia grafikkarte zu packen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

xrandr -o left --screen 0

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  155 (RANDR)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12

Ich habe die option unter meiner xorg.conf gepackt.

        Option     "Rotate" "left"              # [<str>]

        Option "RandRRotation" "1"

Ich hatte Rotate left noch in meinen Option gefunden.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> xrandr -o left --screen 0
> 
> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
> ...

 

die optionen funktionieren nur mit dem treiber von nvidia

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Toll. Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich --verbose anstelle.
> 
> Ich habe sowohl nvidia als auch nv getestet. 
> 
> Graka: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) 
> ...

 

Super  :Very Happy:  Jetzt geht es.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich den nvidia Treiber wegen hibernate nicht nutzen kann.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Toll. Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich --verbose anstelle.
> 
> Ich habe sowohl nvidia als auch nv getestet. 
> 
> Graka: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) 
> ...

 

naja ich habe mit supend2 und nvidia kein problem, ok ich verwende nur supend2disk aber das klappt ohne probleme auch mit laufendem Xserver.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Toll. Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich --verbose anstelle.
> 
> Ich habe sowohl nvidia als auch nv getestet. 
> 
> Graka: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) 
> ...

 

---> neues Topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4176752.html#4176752

----------

## manuels

ich nutze nv da Suspend2disk bei mir mit dem nvidia-Treiber nicht funktioniert.

aber mit randr habt ihr es jetzt nicht zum laufen gebracht, oder?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

nö ich habe es nicht am laufen.

Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen wie ich die buttons in KDE aktivieren kann.

Aber ich spiele da noch ein wenig, scheint ja doch ein interessantes Thema hier zu sein

und ich dachte schon ich stelle hier eine Frage die schon tausend fach diskutiert worden ist.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

NV: Buttons in  Kde grau. Kein Rotieren möglich.

Nvidia: Buttons gehen. Alternativ auch: krandrtray

Was anderes geht bei mir auch nicht.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bei mir sieht es so aus:
> 
> NV: Buttons in  Kde grau. Kein Rotieren möglich.
> 
> Nvidia: Buttons gehen. Alternativ auch: krandrtray
> ...

 

kein wunder, da die oben genannte option eine nvidia extension aktiviert.

für den nv treiber gibt es zumindestens eine xorg.conf option, mit der man fest das bild um 90grad drehen kann (Option Rotate)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

jetzt habe ich noch den nvidia Treiber ausprobiert.

Dies hat aber auch nicht wirklich zum Erfog gefuehrt,

obwohl ich die  OPTION eingeschaltet hatte.

Die Ausgabe ein randr hat sich vom Inhalt nicht wirklich veraendert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

